# Comment étendre son réseau avec airport ??



## pandemoniumresident (5 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je précise que je ne comprends rien à ce système d'airport et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir cherché. Voilà ceci étant dit, vous pouvez maintenant me traiter d'imbécile !!

Ma config : freebox V4 en mode wifi et routeur dans le bureau du sous-sol. PC raccordé en éthernet sur la box. Imac 2,8ghz en wifi dans le même bureau, 2 ibook dans les chambre 1/2 niveau plus haut en wifi et ipodTouch qui se trimballe partout en wifi aussi...

Mon problème venant de la déperdition du signal wifi devant monter presque 2 étages.

Je cherche une solution pour étendre mon wifi mais je crois comprendre que les airport extreme servent surtout de routeur ce que fait déjà ma freebox. Moi ce que je cherche c'est un truc à brancher à l'étage pour que mon wifi passe...

J'en appelle à votre sagacité et à votre maîtrise de la chose pour un pauvre diable qui n'y comprends décidément pas grand chose... On trouve ici et là le fait de raccorder itunes sur une chaîne distante et tout plein de trucs qui n'expliquent pas vraiment le mode de branchement basique que l'on doit suivre (même sur le site d'apple ce n'est pas clair...)

J'ai pensé aussi au CPL mais bon ce n'est pas notre propos...

COMMENT QUE JE FAIS ?????????????????????????????? Et puis airport extreme ou express ???

Merci à vous !!


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

Si tu mets de coté le CPL. il n'y a pas dix milles solutions.

Il faut créer un reseau de borne qui vont relayer le signal entre elles pour etendre la portée du réseau.
Là tu es en train de te dire, génial, il me faut une borne au milieu et zou !!! en bien... non.

Pour etendre un réseau il faut activer le protocole WDS (wireless Distribution system)
Le problème c'est que la freebox ne supporte pas ce mode.

Donc dans ton cas, il faudrait 2 bornes (express ou extreme peu importe, tu peux même en prendre une de chaque)

En gros : tu désactives le routeur et le wifi de la freebox. Tu branches par cable ethernet la première borne (qui devient routeur wifi) puis tu positionnes la seconde borne au bon enrdroit en mode WDS.

C'est clair ?


----------



## pandemoniumresident (6 Juin 2008)

Hé bien écoute, oui c'est très clair et je ne peux que te remercier de m'avoir répondu...puisque tu es le seul à l'avoir fait !!
Merci à toi !


----------



## e_leguen (6 Juin 2008)

T'as pas reçu mon mail qui t'expliquait la même chose pandemoniumresident ?


----------

